# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  هل هي بداية اصلاح يا طلاب الحصن ....؟؟؟

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شهدنا اليوم قيام عمال ... بعمل صيانات للحمامات داخل الجامعة ....

هل هذا الامر يأتي لاسكات الطلاب ام ان بداية الاصلاح قد حانت؟

هل تكون هذه الاصلاحات بمثابة النقطة التي ستروري عطش الطلاب؟

هل تكون هذه الاصلاحات بمثابة نقطة الماء التي ستطفىء غضب الطلاب؟

هل تكون هذه الاصلاحات بمثابة المبادرة التي سوف تسكت الطلاب؟

ام ان وعود الادارة سوف تحقق؟

هل ما يحلم به الطلاب سوف يصبح حقيقه؟

هل سنشاهد تغيير جذري ؟

هل تأخرت هذه الاعمال ام الوصول متأخر خير من عدم الوصول؟






والله لا احد يبحث عن مثل هذا المبنى ... نحن نبحث عن مبنى على قد الحاله فقط

قد احلم يوم ما في  المبنى ..... اخ لو يتحقق هذا الحلم ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Eh S(2):

----------


## keana

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

